# Relabeller-What to Look For?



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I have a customer that would like their shirts relabelled with their brand.

I can find a label maker, but what do I look for in someone to actually tear the old labels out and put the new brand label in?

Do I look for a seamstress, alteration shop, or dress shop type of place, or what?

Thanks!


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Have you checked around town yet? like cut/sew factories, label makers do it too sometimes. 

I find that it is best near by, this type of thing/work needs a lot of supervision. One little screw-up with the label can ruin the whole garment or the entire lot/peoject. 

don't mean to scare you but I've see it happen. 

label work involves detail, when its not done nice it makes the garment look like crap.


I've seen some recommends on the board but du-no the link for them. 




:


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks.

Yeah, that's what I meant...local places. I need to get out the Yellow pages tomorrow and call around, but I'm not sure who I'm calling. 

I live near Minneapolis, MN, but I'm not sure if we have any cut/sew places or label makers. I just need the basics of what I'm looking for. I've never had this done before.

Thanks again!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You could check with local seamstresses and describe for them what you need.

You could also ask at local screen printers to ask if they offer any "finishing services" like relabeling.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks, Rodney.

I did actually find one label company locally, and I'm going to get a quote from them.

If they're too expesive I'll try seamstresses.

I want to avoid any other company within the business because this is a big deal client for us. I don't want it stolen away from us.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I finally found someone local that looks promising.

I called around to quite a few places, and finally ended up in the Alterations section of the Yellow Pages. I should have gone there straight away. 

Anyway, one place told me between $4-8 _per shirt!_ As you might imagine, my heart sank!

The very next one I called she quoted me $0.15-0.35 each shirt. PHEW! THAT'S what I was looking for! 

Of course I'm going to get her to do a sample before I commit to a bulk order, but now it seems all I need to do is order my custom labels!


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

What you found isn't uncommon. The first local place that I tried a couple of years ago, the lady told me $10/shirt!!!!!

A few were in the $3-$5 range. Most of them just figured it would be too time consuming so they charged outrageous amounts.

I'm glad it seems to be working out for you.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Yeah, that's what the woman I got the low quote from figured. Actually she said, "Oh, their BS'ing you!" without the abrviation. LOL

I figured that they just didn't want to do it, too.


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

Same problem that I have. Everyone wants to charge $5 a shirt. Some of them want me to bring the shirt in and let them try it then figure out a price. Talk about a waste of my time. Screen printing the tags is starting to sound way better to me.


----------

